# Suche Übergangsgrafikkarte für MAX 140€



## Typhalt (30. August 2015)

*Suche Übergangsgrafikkarte für MAX 140€*

Servus,


mal wieder Frage ich nach Rat. Ich hab ja vor einiger Zeit meine R9 290 verkauft und häng im Moment mit der popeligen OnboardGrafik von Intel rum. Aber jetzt vermisse ich es echt übertrieben mal wieder bisschen GTA, TW3 usw zu zocken. 
Ich weiß schon, im Titel steht das ich ne 140€ Karte suche und des da kaum was gibt, was die Titel packen kann. Ich muss nicht alles auf Ultra spielen um Glücklich zu sein. Vorrbergehend reichen auch mittlere Einstellungen. 
Ich habe mir dafür al ne karte raus gesucht, die gerade noch im machbaren ist und zwar folgende: 2048MB HIS Radeon R7 370 IceQ X2 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Nun ich hab mal paar Benchmarks angesehen und mit der Karte kann man wohl auch neue Titel wie GTA5 relativ vernünftig spielen. Nun aber zu meiner Frage. Gibt es vielleicht noch Karten die ähnlich stark it, aber vielleicht noch ein wenig günstiger? Weil eigentlich kommt es auf jeden € an. 
Dann stelle ich hier gleich auch noch ne andere Frage um später nicht noch ein neues Thema erstellen zu müssen. und zwar hatte ich ja ne R9 290 und als ich die Stromrechnung bekommen habe, habe ich bitterlich geweint und es bereut, das ich nicht ne GTX 970 genommen habe. Da mein PC ja den ganzen Tag läuft wollte ich mal fragen ob es möglich ist, das ich für Videos, Streams ect. die Intel onboard Grafik nutzen kann und die normale karte quasi so lange aus ist oder zumindest nicht beansprucht wird ohne das ich immer den Stecker ziehen muss ^^ 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten 

EDIT: Beim Notebook klappt sowas ja recht gut, also müsste es sowas ja auch bei PC funktionieren?


----------



## DocHN83 (30. August 2015)

Also ich kann mit meiner R9 270x für meine Ansprüche eigentlich alles zocken, auch the witcher 3 in hohen Details. Wenn dir das reicht - Mindfactory hat grad ne asus für 150 im Angebot. Da wurde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2015)

naja, so toll ist die ja nicht unbedingt und wenn das nur für den Übergang ist, sollte man sich vielleicht eher nach 2XX umschauen bzw, HD 7XXX, weil das ist im Priinzip eh der gleiche Chip wie bei 7870, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere

Ansonsten, ich hätte auch eine 7850 2GB zu verkaufen und das ist eigentlich auch nen Pitcairn Pro, dafür aber viel billiger


----------



## Typhalt (30. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, so toll ist die ja nicht unbedingt und wenn das nur für den Übergang ist, sollte man sich vielleicht eher nach 2XX umschauen bzw, HD 7XXX, weil das ist im Priinzip eh der gleiche Chip wie bei 7870, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
> 
> Ansonsten, ich hätte auch eine 7850 2GB zu verkaufen und das ist eigentlich auch nen Pitcairn Pro, dafür aber viel billiger




Also ich habe mir dabei eigentlich gedacht, das ich vielleicht nen Monat später noch mal die selbe karte zu kaufen. Aber bin bei den überlegungen sogar jetzt auch bei ner R9 270X und  davon dann ein oder zwei Monate später noch eine zu holen. 
Ich habe eine Seite gefunden, da wurden Benchmarks mit 2 R9 270 und einer R9 290X und die zwei Karten im Crossfireverbund haben im Vergleich garnicht so schlecht abgeschnitten im gegensatz zur R9 290X. Frage ist da aber ob des mit meinem Mainboard sinn macht, da ich nur 1x PCIe 2.0 x16, 1x PCIe 3.0 x16 hat. Und ob mein netzteil aureichen würde. 


Und mal zu der karte, die du zu verkaufen hast. Wo kann man die denn Leistungstechnisch einstufen und was würdest du dafür haben wollen?


----------



## Typhalt (30. August 2015)

Hier mal noch der link zu dem vergleich mit den R9 270 im CrossFireverbund und der R9 290X 
Radeon R9 290X vs. Radeon R9 270 CrossFire - Grafikkarten > Versus - Reviews - ocaholic


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2015)

die ist halt etwas schlechter als die 370, allerdings würde ich da zu abraten in dem Bereich SLI zu betreiben, weil das Leistungsplus nur 60% beträgt, im allerbesten Fall, vorallem hat man das Problem und was der Test da krass untern Tisch fallen lässt: der VRAM, denn der Addiert sich nicht und man hat halt nur 2xmal 2GB im Gegensatz zu den 4GB bei der 290 und da punkten die Einzelkarten halt, ich merk das ja auch bei meiner neuen Karte mit 4GB


----------



## Typhalt (30. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> die ist halt etwas schlechter als die 370, allerdings würde ich da zu abraten in dem Bereich SLI zu betreiben, weil das Leistungsplus nur 60% beträgt, im allerbesten Fall, vorallem hat man das Problem und was der Test da krass untern Tisch fallen lässt: der VRAM, denn der Addiert sich nicht und man hat halt nur 2xmal 2GB im Gegensatz zu den 4GB bei der 290 und da punkten die Einzelkarten halt, ich merk das ja auch bei meiner neuen Karte mit 4GB




Da hast du natürlich recht und das weiß ich auch. Da hat mich Herbboy schon sehr gut aufgeklärt. Ich wäre die nachteile durchaus eingegangen wenn ich das mit der R9 270X gemacht hätte. 
Aber wenn du ne karte zu verkaufen hast und mir die Verkaufen würdest bzw. wir uns da einig werden,  dann würde ich es nicht so machen, sondern mir in 2-3 monaten ne GTX 970 holen, würde ja dann sowieso mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2015)

ich würde ne 370 oder 270x nehmen, wenn letztere nicht nen Tick zu teuer ist, ansonsten wäre auch eine Nvidia GTX 750 Ti inzwischen gut, weil man die für 120€ mit 2GB bekommen kann. Zwar schwächer als eine 270X, aber dafür halt auch billiger


----------



## Typhalt (31. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich würde ne 370 oder 270x nehmen, wenn letztere nicht nen Tick zu teuer ist, ansonsten wäre auch eine Nvidia GTX 750 Ti inzwischen gut, weil man die für 120€ mit 2GB bekommen kann. Zwar schwächer als eine 270X, aber dafür halt auch billiger



Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich mir ne R9 270 nehme und dann nächste Monat noch eine kaufen würde und es im Crossfireverbund laufen lasse. Ist mein Mainboard dafür geeignet? Also weil es nur 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 und 1x PCIe 3.0 x16 hat. Und reicht mein Netzteil dafür aus? ich weiß das die zwei Karten dann nicht so gut sind wie ne einzelne R9 290 oder ähnliche. Aber ich könnte eine Asus R9 270 für 90€ bekommen, natürlich gebraucht. Aber wenn ich dann noch ne zweite auftreiben könnte, wären es dann maximal 200€ und dann könnte es sich doch lohnen?!?!


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich mir ne R9 270 nehme und dann nächste Monat noch eine kaufen würde und es im Crossfireverbund laufen lasse. Ist mein Mainboard dafür geeignet? Also weil es nur 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 und 1x PCIe 3.0 x16 hat. Und reicht mein Netzteil dafür aus? ich weiß das die zwei Karten dann nicht so gut sind wie ne einzelne R9 290 oder ähnliche. Aber ich könnte eine Asus R9 270 für 90€ bekommen, natürlich gebraucht. Aber wenn ich dann noch ne zweite auftreiben könnte, wären es dann maximal 200€ und dann könnte es sich doch lohnen?!?!


 Generell wäre Dein Board geeignet, aber schwer zu sagen, ob sich ein CF in der Summe "lohnt", wenn man auch die möglichen Nachteile betrachtet. In Deinem Fall zB hast du dann für die zweite Karte nu x4-Speed bei PCIe. Das heißt zwar nicht, dass du dann nur 1/4 der Leistung hast (4 mal x4 wäre x16), aber es ist vlt schon merkbar.


----------



## Typhalt (31. August 2015)

Ok und scheinbar bräuchte ich dann auch noch ein neues Netzteil da ich nur 500Watt habe und die R9 270 wohl unter last sehr viel Strom braucht. Und wenn dann mein board noch was ausbremsen würde, würde es sich dann wohl eher nicht mehr lohnen, da ich mir dann auch direkt ne GTX 970 holen könnte und am ende weniger zahlen würde. Wobei auch nicht, da ich ja auch jetzt noch mal paar € in ne übergangs karte investiere. Ich muss mal gucken was ich mache. 

und wie sieht es mit meiner anderen Frage aus? Also das ich die Karte in normal betrieb "Ausschalte" und die interne von intel nutze?


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ok und scheinbar bräuchte ich dann auch noch ein neues Netzteil da ich nur 500Watt habe und die R9 270 wohl unter last sehr viel Strom braucht. Und wenn dann mein board noch was ausbremsen würde, würde es sich dann wohl eher nicht mehr lohnen, da ich mir dann auch direkt ne GTX 970 holen könnte und am ende weniger zahlen würde. Wobei auch nicht, da ich ja auch jetzt noch mal paar € in ne übergangs karte investiere. Ich muss mal gucken was ich mache.
> 
> und wie sieht es mit meiner anderen Frage aus? Also das ich die Karte in normal betrieb "Ausschalte" und die interne von intel nutze?


 das geht theoretisch, aber dann musst du ein zweites Monitorkabel an den Board-Anschluss machen und immer wieder bei Bedarf dann "unswitchen", und ich weiß da ehrlich gesagt nicht genau, ob das unter Windows so einfach geht. Allerdings braucht die Karte ohne 3D-Last ja nicht viel Strom, also wäre das an sich nicht so wichtig. 

Wad für ein NT hast du denn? Da steht in der Sig was von 930W ^^


----------



## Typhalt (31. August 2015)

Ja also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe einfach ein HDMI kabel an die Onboardkarte und eine an die Grafikkarte und dann einfach beide an den Bildschirm anschliesen?(Ja habe 2 HDMI anschlüsse an dem Bildschirm) Und je nach dem welche karte ich nutze, einfach HDMI 1 oder 2 auswählen? Das ist ja lässig. und wieso sollte es nicht so einfach bei Windows funktionieren? 
Und was die Leistung ohne strom angeht, das ist so ne sache. ich arbeite ja den ganzen Tag am PC und habe dann immer nen Stream mit Serien oder Youtube laufen. Das problem bei der R9 290 war einfach, das die dann immer bei 100% auslastung war, was sich echt heftig in der Stromrechnung gezeigt hat. 

Und ich habe ein "500 Watt Corsair CX Series 80+ Bronze". Du hast dich da in der Zeile vertan und die Bezeichnung von meinem Gehäuse gelesen  Also die frage ob es mit zwei R9 270(non X) klappen würde


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ja also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe einfach ein HDMI kabel an die Onboardkarte und eine an die Grafikkarte und dann einfach beide an den Bildschirm anschliesen?(Ja habe 2 HDMI anschlüsse an dem Bildschirm) Und je nach dem welche karte ich nutze, einfach HDMI 1 oder 2 auswählen? Das ist ja lässig. und wieso sollte es nicht so einfach bei Windows funktionieren?


 ich weiß es halt nicht, das ist alles 




> Und was die Leistung ohne strom angeht, das ist so ne sache. ich arbeite ja den ganzen Tag am PC und habe dann immer nen Stream mit Serien oder Youtube laufen. Das problem bei der R9 290 war einfach, das die dann immer bei 100% auslastung war, was sich echt heftig in der Stromrechnung gezeigt hat.


 das ist aber ein klarer Bug. Normalerweise darf die Karte vlt 10W ziehen, wenn sie keine Last hat. Und nebenbei: wenn du "nur" umwitchst auf den Board-HDMI, dann zieht die Karte ja trotzdem noch ein wenig Strom. Ich denke nicht, dass das also wirklich was bringt. 



> Und ich habe ein "500 Watt Corsair CX Series 80+ Bronze". Du hast dich da in der Zeile vertan und die Bezeichnung von meinem Gehäuse gelesen  Also die frage ob es mit zwei R9 270(non X) klappen würde


 an sich müsste das klappen, denn die Karte braucht zwar im Vergleich zu ner GTX 750 "relativ" viel Strom, aber trotzdem viel weniger als eine R9 290. Die braucht auch nur 1x PCIe-6Pin als Stecker, für zwei also 2x PCIe-Stecker insgesamt. Maximal zieht eine 150W, zusammen also 300W - die R9 290 braucht je nach Modell 250-300W.


----------



## Typhalt (31. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich weiß es halt nicht, das ist alles



Ja gut, das muss ich dann testen. Vielleicht weiß ja noch wer andere was darüber. Und was den Bug angeht, das war der teuerste Bug in meinem leben und darüber rege ich mich weniger auf, als wenn in irgendeinem Spiel Bug´s auftauchen... Komischer Typ bin ich  



Herbboy schrieb:


> an sich müsste das klappen, denn die Karte braucht zwar im Vergleich zu  ner GTX 750 "relativ" viel Strom, aber trotzdem viel weniger als eine R9  290. Die braucht auch nur 1x PCIe-6Pin als Stecker, für zwei also 2x  PCIe-Stecker insgesamt. Maximal zieht eine 150W, zusammen also 300W -  die R9 290 braucht je nach Modell 250-300W.



Gut dann weiß ich das es auf eden fall klappen sollte. Aber falls es nicht langt, passiert aber nichts schlimmeres oder? Ich mach mir auf jeden fall gedanken. 

Danke auf jeden fall


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2015)

Wenn zu wenig Strom da ist, geht halt der PC aus oder die Karte taktet runter.


----------



## Typhalt (31. August 2015)

Ok, das kann ich in kauf nehmen. Aber ich gucke mal noch und wäge ab, was ich nun mache und was mehr sinn macht. Dan dir!


----------



## svd (31. August 2015)

Äh, wie, um Geld zu sparen, willlst du, als Übergangslösung, zwei Grafikkarten kaufen? 

Die neu, wenn du Karten mit ordentlicherem Kühler möchtest, dazu noch ein HDMI Kabel, mehr kosten, als eine okaye GTX970?

Ich finde das nicht sehr zielführend. 

Persönlich, würde ich Enisras Karte kaufen. Die packt den Witcher und GTA5 auf FullHD, relativ hohen Einstellungen, auch noch bei 30fps herum, also sowieso über Konsolenniveau.

Oder eine gebrauchte GTX660 für ca. 90€, die schneller als eine R9 270 oder die HD7850 ist und bei oben genannten Spielen eigentlich immer über 30fps liegt.
Oder eine gebrauchte GTX760 für ca. 120€, die nochmal eine Leistungsklasse (und 10fps) höher liegt.

Und, warum nicht, einfach übergangsweise, gleich auf Pascal oder eine Volksfury warten.


----------



## Typhalt (31. August 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Äh, wie, um Geld zu sparen, willlst du, als Übergangslösung, zwei Grafikkarten kaufen?
> 
> Die neu, wenn du Karten mit ordentlicherem Kühler möchtest, dazu noch ein HDMI Kabel, mehr kosten, als eine okaye GTX970?
> 
> Ich finde das nicht sehr zielführend.



Nein, nein. ich höätte jetzt eine R9 270 gekauft und wenn dann das Geld bisschen locker sitzt irgendwann noch mal eine gekauft. Also jetzt ~140 und dann in zwei-drei Monaten noch mal eine  
Aber das habe ich jetzt erst mal verworfen, da ich mir dann nun doch die Karte von Enisra kaufen werde. Macht einfach mehr sinn. 

Und auf darauf zu warten, das "Pascal" raus kommt, ist dann doch etwas sehr lange wenn ich dann mit der HD7850 unterwegs bin ^^


----------



## svd (31. August 2015)

Ach so, mit "nur" der HD7850 lohnt sich ein früherer Umstieg schon.

Aber es gibt dir einfach genug Zeit um abzuwarten, ob AMD mal eine interessante (und die Rebrands gehören, für mich, *nicht* dazu) Karte unter 300 rausbringt.
Oder wie sich die DirectX12 Performance der Nvidia Karten weiterentwickelt. ("Zukunftssicherheit" gibt's ja, per se, keine, aber DX12 wird wohl nicht unwichtig bleiben, falls du OS wechseln tust...)

Du hast ja auch noch einen 23" FullHD Schirm. Vlt juckt dich mal ein 27" 1440p oder ein 34" 21:9 Monitor. Und spätestens bei letzterem geht der 970 wohl schneller die Puste aus...
Wer weiß, wer weiß...


----------



## Typhalt (31. August 2015)

Richtig, da lohnt es sich schon eher. Muss jetzt eh erst mal bisshen warten. Also 3-4 monate werde ich die karte wohl dann noch nutzen. ich hoffe ja das die Preise sich ein wenig entspannen. wenn ich überlege, das ich für meine R9 290 von Gigabyte nur 245€ bezahlt hatte, das hat sich dann schon gelohnt, wenn man von meiner Stromrechnung absieht  

Und bei der GTX 970 habe ich mich auch nur mehr oder weniger fetgelegt, da ging es mir ja nur um den Stromverbrauch, aber wenn des klappt, das ich die Karte nur zum zocken nutze und die andere dann nicht´s zu tun hat, würde ich doch schon die R9 390 nehmen eben wegen der 8 GB und gleichem Preis zur R9 290.

EDIT: Aber das kann sich natürlich auch noch ändern. Je nachdem wie sch der Markt entwickelt und wie lange ich die HD 7850 dann behalte


----------



## Typhalt (21. September 2015)

Servus,

habe da noch mal ne Frage. Habe mir ne Gebrauchte HD 7850 gebraucht gekauft und würde mir jetzt noch ne 2. dazu kaufen und es im CF Verbund laufen lassen. ich weiß, des ist eigentlich schwchsinn usw. aber ich denke wenn man 2 HD 7850 sehr günstig bekommen hat, dann macht des schon ein wenig sinn, oder? Aber meine Karte ist die VTX3D Official Website - Graphics, Multimedia Cards, MXM, XGP -- 【X-Edition】VTX3D HD7850 2GB GDDR5 und die Karte die ich jetzt noch dazu kaufe will ist diese: Grafikkarte - PowerColor AX7850 - ATI Radeon HD 7850 in Berlin - Wedding | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen . Klappt das so? Also weil des ja beide verschiedene Karten sind, als verschiedene Designs.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe da noch mal ne Frage. Habe mir ne Gebrauchte HD 7850 gebraucht gekauft und würde mir jetzt noch ne 2. dazu kaufen und es im CF Verbund laufen lassen. ich weiß, des ist eigentlich schwchsinn usw. aber ich denke wenn man 2 HD 7850 sehr günstig bekommen hat, dann macht des schon ein wenig sinn, oder? Aber meine Karte ist die VTX3D Official Website - Graphics, Multimedia Cards, MXM, XGP -- 【X-Edition】VTX3D HD7850 2GB GDDR5 und die Karte die ich jetzt noch dazu kaufe will ist diese: Grafikkarte - PowerColor AX7850 - ATI Radeon HD 7850 in Berlin - Wedding | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen . Klappt das so? Also weil des ja beide verschiedene Karten sind, als verschiedene Designs.


 Ich meine, man müsste das Karten mit dem gleichen BIOS haben - dürfte also ein Problem sein...   ^^


----------

